# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option;[SOLVED]

## apiaio

Hi there.

During the startup I can see the message like  *Quote:*   

> localhost / # dmesg | grep udev
> 
> udev: starting version 146
> 
> <3>udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
> ...

 Today I updated kernel *Quote:*   

> localhost / # uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 Mon Jan 4 20:00:37 CET 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 Warning mesaage persists *Quote:*   

> localhost / # grep -i sysfs /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y
> 
> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y
> ...

 Should I change anything here ? Or ..?Last edited by apiaio on Mon Jan 04, 2010 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

 *apiaio wrote:*   

> Should I change anything here ? Or ..?

 

I believe yes !

"This option creates deprecated symlinks such as the "device"-link, the <subsystem>:<name>-link, and the "bus"-link. It may also add deprecated key in the uevent environment. None of these features or values should be used today, as they export driver core implementation details to userspace or export properties which can't be kept stable across kernel releases.

If enabled, this option will also move any device structures that belong to a class, back into the /sys/class heirachy, in order to support older versions of udev.

If you are using a distro that was released in 2006 or later, it should be safe to say N here."

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SYSFS_DEPRECATED.html

----------

## apiaio

Thanks. It's OK now.

----------

